# Non camo hunting pants



## twigzz88 (Jul 17, 2006)

Alright guys I'm just toying with the idea of non camo hunting pants. And looking for brands etc that you've found to be good options in warm and even cold weather.i currently have kuiu attack pants that are getting fairly rough from these southern michigan briar patches and thorn trees. Any and all suggestions and thoughts are welcome.ive considered Duluth pants but have no where to test them out. Also Eddie bauer technical pants were nice but definitely warm weather pants.


----------



## tradrat (Jun 25, 2018)

I just wear an old pair of olive drab military pants. Plenty of pockets and loose fitting for the warm weather. It doesn't get super cold here where I hunt so, a nice pair of long johns underneath work in colder weather.


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

Carhartt. Half the time I hunt in blue jeans in warm weather or when I’m hunting in the south.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

I’ve been hunting in tan and brown and khaki Carhart s for decades 

Deer care about movement not camo


----------



## Bob E (Jul 24, 2016)

Get some briar proof chaps and wear whatever pants you like.


----------



## horseman308 (Apr 17, 2006)

JParanee said:


> I’ve been hunting in tan and brown and khaki Carhart s for decades
> 
> Deer care about movement not camo


This. I've hunted in southern MIa lot, so I know what you mean about briars. Still, I'm done buying camo unless it's inexpensive stuff. I'd just go with some good carhartts or similar.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

I have a pair the canvas brush pants/bib-overalls that I wear a lot.


----------



## T4halo (May 20, 2018)

I"ve used old green Soo Woolen pants for years. Made in the U.P.

T4


----------



## kynadog (Nov 3, 2004)

Kuhl Mountain Pants. Brown. Comfortable and quiet. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Philprop (Mar 7, 2015)

Sitka ascent pants. extremely comfortable and lightweight, move well with the wearer and durable(as much as ive worn them anyway)


Kuhl renegade, Extremely durable, lightweight(not as light as ascent but close) and very comfortable and built for the mountain hiker. also less than $100 
https://www.kuhl.com/kuhl/mens/pants/renegade-pant/


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

I like Carhartts too, very durable and relatively inexpensive. I prefer bibs to pants for just about anything though, much more comfortable. Unlined for warm weather and lined for cold.


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

Not quite as expensive as Carhart but TSC sells CE Schmidt work jeans in brown that have served me well.


----------



## Jonsimoneau (Dec 14, 2012)

Shot my biggest buck wearing my work jeans, and my work boots after pouring concrete all day from a stand that was maybe 10 feet up.


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

Also a fan of Kuhl for the comfort and cut. Tactical 5.11 pants are popular with military contractors and SOF and hold up well in harsher environments -lots of pocket options, full cuts and elastic waistbands help with the comfort. https://www.511tactical.com/mens/mens-pants.html

Top end options like Fjallraven Keb Trousers or the Vida Pro have heavy reinforcements sewn throughout, a maze of pockets, gator clips, etc. But with top end comes the price, and they should almost offer financing options. With some patience, though, monitor sites like GearTrade.com. You can pick up high end new or _like new items at significant discounts. Hipsters are awesome at purchasing top end gear, wearing around the house, then selling cheap to fund the next cool style. https://www.geartrade.com/item/576567/kuhl-revolvr-pants 

Another option comes from the US Army moving away from the ACU (digital pattern of sand, gray, green). Definitely a warmer weather trouser, but again comfortable and has features attractive for the woods (drawstring pants closure to help keep ticks out, lower leg pockets to access stuff sitting in a tree stand) and you can find them uber cheap or even free from guys trying to clear out their garage. The material isn't as sturdy as the older green BDUs or the newer OCPs, but for the price it's okay if they only survive 1-2 seasons and then you drop them in a clothing recycle bin. 

Good luck this Fall! 



Philprop said:



Sitka ascent pants. extremely comfortable and lightweight, move well with the wearer and durable(as much as ive worn them anyway)

Kuhl renegade, Extremely durable, lightweight(not as light as ascent but close) and very comfortable and built for the mountain hiker. also less than $100 
https://www.kuhl.com/kuhl/mens/pants/renegade-pant/

Click to expand...

_


----------



## pryacko (Nov 30, 2016)

Pnuma makes good durable stuff


----------



## TGbow (Jun 24, 2016)

I hunt in some pretty thick n rough stuff in south Alabama.
I don't pay over $25 for pants, I use whatever I can get at a good price.
LA Police gear has some good prices at times. It doesn't stay cold very long down here though so I dress in layers.
If I put on insulated bibbs I won't have them on long. I wear green, tan usually as far as pants go. I do have some camo pants that were given to me.
Look on the internet...I have bought some pants on sale from Sierra Trading.


----------



## Gangster II (May 12, 2009)

Duluth flex firehose tan pants is what I wear until it starts getting cold. low 30,s
It what I was wearing when I shot the Buck in my Avatar.


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

I have a pair of Pnuma. Nice pockets and most important knee pads. But the fabric is not as quiet as some Sitka pants that I have. Sitka better fabric, but the PNuma better pockets.

Main reason I've always bought camos is they have better pockets and had the option of warm or cold weather, more so than a solid color. Now, I look for pockets, but I'd never buy a pair of pants without knee pads. Solid colors that I've found don't have everything.

OP, for my uses, in your sister state of WI, you can't have a pair of pants for warm AND cold weather.

All that said and I have to say I bought a pair of Kuiu pants (RIP Jason) for warm weather without knee pads. They're almost a net and have side zippers for ventilation. Pretty nice.

Bowmania


----------



## PSUBowhunter (Jul 10, 2006)

I’ve hunted in kuiu, first lite, and Eddie Bauer guide pants. Last year, I hunted all year in a pair of wrangler pants that Walmart sells that are awesome. They have a lot of stretch in them like the high end pants. I have put these pants through the ringer and they have held up great. Their about $22 a pair


----------



## BTSanchez (Mar 14, 2020)

The eddie bauer guide pants now have a work version with an extra layer of material on the front of the legs and butt


----------



## BTSanchez (Mar 14, 2020)

I'm looking at the wrangler outdoor flex pants now...price is right


----------



## Toxalot (Nov 17, 2019)

I shot a buck in my blue jeans once. What he was doing in my blue jeans, I'll never know. I use what I have; some camo I got on clearance, but mostly blue jeans or when it gets cold, my Woolrich Malone style pants. Camo is to fool people, not game. Be still and you can wear a tux.


----------



## Toxalot (Nov 17, 2019)

Well, I likely won't be wearing any of my old camo pants this year since I've lost 35# since last bow season. Jeans for me this year, or whatever I can find cheap at Goodwill.


----------



## marcelxl (Dec 5, 2010)

Fjallraven. If I'm not working, I've normally got some Fjalls on my legs. Expensive but I have pairs 12yrs old.


----------



## Dartwick (Oct 28, 2019)

Large uniform swaths of bright color are something deer are more likely to notice. Mainly when you move a little bit. 

Id probably avoid something like new Carthart pants in light brown. Id also try to wash them with a soap that didnt have brighteners and dyes.


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

Yeah, animals see movement...but I think deer can also differentiate outlines...like a guy silhouetted in a tree....and know something isn't right. 

I hunt a lot in the solid color Kuiu pants- Attack and another lighter weight pant they make in the early season mountains as I heat up doing miles in those mountains. Plus those shed water when dipped in that Nikwax Soft-Shell Pruf.


----------



## MihajloSimsic (Aug 8, 2020)

The way it's been described to me, Deer see blue shades the best and red shades the worst and they're mostly colour blind and have very poor depth perception. However being a prey animal they have a large field of view and see movement VERY well. A buck in the rut probably wont care if you're wearing a clown suit. But they are still very careful animals and if you're wearing some blue jeans in a tree stand It'd be hard to peel their eyes off you. What pants you wear are more for you than the deer. If you don't have extra money to throw on warm pants to stop you from shivering in November then I don't think hunting would be for you. But considering how close you have to be to the deer in trad archery, it's better to wear anything that wont catch the deer's attention. However some $20 cargo pants with MULTIPLE layers of synthetic material sweat pants should work just fine.


----------



## longhunter1762 (Jan 22, 2007)

It's hard to go wrong with the old BDU design-lots of nice pockets to carry items, combat proven. Tacticalgear.com has plenty, in solid colors and camo. (if you want to go with a solid color, I'd advise tan or coyote-think about it-deer are hard to see in the woods, & they are brown during hunting season-not camo!) I wear them at home, & while hunting-they wear like iron, are comfortable, quiet, & can be worn with thermal underwear when cold. And, they are relatively inexpensive! Give them a look!


----------



## grander (Mar 19, 2009)

A good bang for your buck is the 5.11 pants with reinforced knees and all the pockets. They dry fast, have some elastic in the waist, and are made well.


----------



## reaster (Jul 31, 2020)

When the weather starts getting cold, I like to wear insulated brown wrangler jeans.


----------

